# BB Shipping - Getting Better!



## snappyllama (Mar 3, 2015)

I think BB has been listening! 

I placed a good-sized order late Sunday night. It shipped via UPS today.

I wasn't interested in this month's FO sample so requested that it be traded out for any of a few different FOs.  It looks like they are sending out all the samples... instead of just one. Maybe they saw the size of my wishlist... LOL

I'm so excited to be able to order from them with confidence again. 

Side Note: I'm really excited to try out their new Ginger Patchouli FO. If anyone has any tips on it, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 3, 2015)

I placed an order from them today and noticed that they were shipping orders from February 27th and 28th this morning. This is my first order from them in almost a year.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Mar 3, 2015)

I decided to try them again after a so-so first experience.  They shipped MUCH faster this time, although the cost will still a little steep for me (considering I live in WA state where they are located).  I'm thinking that it might be worth a drive up to Bellingham just to peruse Otion and get to smell all of those FO's in person!


----------



## lillybella (Mar 3, 2015)

Snappy, the Ginger Patchouli FO is wonderful. I haven't used it yet but the scent is fantastic.

BB seems to be shipping faster. I am so glad because I do really like ordering from them.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 4, 2015)

It's nice to hear positive reviews. They sell quality a (little expensive products) but I've avoided them based on shipping woes. I'll try them again when they have another FO sale.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 4, 2015)

So happy to hear this. I am a frequent shopper so always nice to hear of improvements.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 4, 2015)

lillybella said:


> Snappy, the Ginger Patchouli FO is wonderful. I haven't used it yet but the scent is fantastic.


 
I'm so glad to hear that! I've been considering it since I saw it pop up on the site. I'll be making an order from them soon so will add it on. I used Patchouli Honey from Elements a couple of months ago and it just smells sweet now. Not bad, just sweet with no hint of patch.

I'm happy to hear opinions are looking up for BB too. I've never had a problem or complaint but I know others haven't been satisfied. They must be paying attention to the reviews.


----------



## misfities (Mar 4, 2015)

I only started using them about four months ago, but think they do a stellar job. Imagine if you're not an Amazon-level type industrial complex and you're sitting around figuring how to box up and ship odd-shaped molds and leak-prone EO and fragrances. It probably took them a while to get their logistics straight, but everything I've received has reached me just fine.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 3, 2015)

Definitely getting better! I placed an order on Sunday night and received it today, Thursday. The order was about $120 and shipping charge was $12 & change. I'm in the west, but still about 1300 miles from them. It looks like they're trying to improve on shipping time and cost.


----------

